# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Критическая уязвимость в Samba

## Синауридзе Александр

Обнаружена критическая уязвимость в Samba, которая может позволить удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимости подвержены версии 3.0.29 и более ранние.

Обсуждение здесь http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=23576

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

